

How Rich are the Superrich? - ashbrahma
http://motherjones.com/politics/2011/02/income-inequality-in-america-chart-graph

======
natnat
I don't see what's wrong with congresspeople being wealthy. In fact, I'd
rather see congresspeople be richer than they currently are. When a
congressperson has more money, it becomes much more expensive to buy their
favor with campaign contributions and expensive lobbyists, and they are less
likely to be pulled into lobbying themselves after they quit.

It's pretty much impossible to bribe a billionaire.

